# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صورررر عن جد مضحكة ادخل بسرعة قبل ما ينفذوا

## البرنس 2007

:wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :wink:  

 :toung:  

 :toung:   :toung:   :toung:   :toung:  


*السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته* 
*اخي الكريم البرنس* 
*للمرة الثاني تقوم بهذا الغلط* 
*قمت بحذف الصورة لانه مخله ورديئه* 
*اخي الكريم ارجو منك الرجوع الى لائحة القوانين* 
*وانظر ماذا بها* 
*لممرة الثانيه تكرر نفس الغلط* 
*في المرة المقبله* 
*سوف اطر لأيقاف العضويه* 

*ارجو منك الالتزام* 

*واعتذر على هذه القساوه* 

*نائب المشرف العام* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم*






جيمس بوند

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مشكور على هذه الصور* 

*وبانتظار جديدك* 

*اخوك* 
*امير العاشقين*

----------


## العجمية

شكرا و بعد مافي بانتظار الجديد
  لان اخوي برنس قال انه سوفة يترك
هذه المنتدى

----------

